# What's your favorite Strain



## queenmary87 (Feb 22, 2007)

As I am a new grower, I was never aware of the different strains I was smoking when I had to buy weed.  I am wondering, what is YOUR favorite strain to smoke?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

never someked before but im growing it now its a Lowryder #2


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2007)

Well the best we have smoked so far would have to be White Widow. The other would have to be Northernberry.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 23, 2007)

MMM Sour Diesel.  I only had it once, organically grown.  450 and oz.  But every time I think of it my mouth waters.  Hands down, best herb ever to touch my lips.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the BEST strain I ever smoked was back when I was only 16....that was Panama Red or Columbian Gold.  Even Skunk was better then... Now...best strain with a nice HIGH was  the Choco Chunk I grew with my growbuddy.  Yummy is all I can say!


----------



## queenmary87 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll give it to you OpenCountry.  Me You in the ally, I'll bring the midgets.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 24, 2007)

:rofl: LOL @ midget's 

This is really a fun site...love yall sense of humor!


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Feb 26, 2007)

OG Purple Bubba Bling 
hippie


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 28, 2007)

Sensitron.


----------



## wesman123123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Green Crack, Blueberry hp,OG Kush


----------

